# Old Craftsman table saw



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

Posted this here thinking you wood working guys might appreciate it most. It is an old Craftsman Model 103.24243 table saw. I aquired it about 6 or 8 years ago and my dad fixed it up good enough to use till he got a modern one. For some reason we thought it was an 8" saw but were not sure. Someone that wants it to use for themself or to add it to a collection can have it all for $10.00 (the cost of the blade my dad purchased). I think that the motor was originally underneath and someone made the table and mounted it in line like it is, could be wrong. It is probably missing some extensions. The motor on it now is a 3/4 HP and it sounded like it was cutting out on overload. It is missing the capacator as well so the motor is probably not any good. I am in Spring Branch, PM me if you can use this. Kevin


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

My Dad has/had that same saw mounted on an almost identical table. If I remember correctly the saw came from Sears with plans to build the table. The set up is correct though I seem to remember ours had the motor hanging further back, almost off the table which helped it keep tension on the drive belt.

If my Dad still has it, I'll take some pics when we go up there next weekend.


----------



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

Thats interesting aboout the table, thanks for the information. I have a friend that wants the saw.


----------

